# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Επιστροφή στη φύση για 3 καρδερινούλες

## amastro

Ακολουθώντας το πρόσφατο παράδειγμα του Χάρη Καρδερίνα πέταξε ελεύθερη , πριν 5 ημέρες πήρα στα χέρια μου 3 καρδερίνες από ένα φίλο σε αντάλλαγμα για 2 καναρινάκια φετεινάρια. Οι καρδερίνες ήταν αγορασμένες Οκτώβρη "ντυμένες", μάλλον φρεσκοπιασμένες, 2 αρσενικές και 1 θηλυκή. Τις έβαλα σε 60άρια κλουβιά με την ίδια διάταξη που τις είχε και αυτός.






Τις ημέρες που κράτησα τα πουλιά δεν είδα κάποιο να δείχνει σημάδια ασθένειας.
Φάγανε τα πάντα. Μίγμα (Manitoba carduelidi) με έξτρα λιόσπορο και καναβούρι, μίγμα με κία καμελίνα και τα ρέστα, αυγό, αυγοτροφή με βότανα, μπρόκολο-σέσκουλο-γλυστρίδα, κορφές από αγριομάρουλο, κορφές από αγκάθια και βιταμίνες στο νερό. Μόνο εμένα δεν φάγανε.
Έτσι σήμερα που δεν είχε και πολύ ζέστη, έφτασε η στιγμή της απελευθέρωσης.





Τα πλάνα είναι λίγο "καλλιτεχνικά", αλλά ο γιός μου επέμενε να κάνει χρέη οπερατέρ.

----------


## Steliosan

Συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο φίλε μου!!! Αξιέπαινη η πράξη σου!!  :Happy: 
Δεν έχω λόγια!!! 

Και μην φοβάστε τα πετ σοπ που έχουν πιασμένα! Υπάρχουν πολλές οργανώσεις... το ίδιο έγινε και με εμένα, και το μαγαζί δεν ξανά εισήγαγε άγρια στο μαγαζί! Ο λαός είναι δυνατός... αρκεί να το καταλάβει!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

πολλα μπραβο

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μπράβο Ανδρέα!!!

----------


## johnrider

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ!!!Για αυτήν την πράξη σου εάν με το καλο βγούν από τέσσερα και πάνω τα δικά μου  μικρά καρδερινακια στο κλαρί θα έχεις ένα δώρο από εμενα.

----------


## antonisveria

Μπραβο Ανδρεα

----------


## mparoyfas

δεν υπαρχουν αρκετα μπραβο να γραψω !!!

----------


## ninos

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ!!!Για αυτήν την πράξη σου εάν με το καλο βγούν από τέσσερα και πάνω τα δικά μου  μικρά καρδερινακια στο κλαρί θα έχεις ένα δώρο από εμενα.


Και θα φροντίσουμε να βρει και ταίρι φυσικά !!!

----------


## wild15

Πολλα μπραβο!!!!!

----------


## binary

Συγχαρητήρια! Ο Γιος σου Σίγουρα θα είναι Περήφανος για τον Μπαμπά του!

----------


## thanos52

Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## xrisam

Το Μπράβο έχει λίγη αξία για την επιβραύβευση τέτοιων πράξεων!!

----------


## amastro

> Και θα φροντίσουμε να βρει και ταίρι φυσικά !!!


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.
Ευχαριστώ και το Γιάννη και το Στέλιο για την πρόθεση να μου προσφέρουν πουλάκια.
Δε θα πω ψέματα, η ιδέα και μόνο τέτοιων πουλιών εκτροφής στο μπαλκόνι μου, θα με κάνει να χάσω τον ύπνο μου.

----------


## jk21

Πολλοι χανουν τον υπνο τους σιγα σιγα .Θετικα ή αρνητικα ..... !!!!

Ανδρεα ειμαι περηφανος που εισαι στην παρεα μας !!!! η παρουσια σου τιμα το φορουμ !!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Αντρέα, τα σέβη μου

----------


## mitsman

Ανδρεα χαιρομαι πολυ για την πραξη σου.... οχι τοσο για τα 3 αυτα πουλακια, οσο για αυτο που διδαξες τον γιο σου!!!!
Σου βγαζω το καπελο!!!!! γιατι ΟΛΑ ξεκινανε απο το σπιτι και την παιδεια του καθενος!!!!!

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## panos70

Μπράβο Ανδρέα συγχαρητήρια για την πραξη σου

----------


## Gardelius

*Θερμά Συγχαρητήρια Ανδρέα για την πράξη αυτή !!!* 


Παράδειγμα προς μίμηση αλλά κυρίως *μάθημα* της αγάπης και του σεβασμού στη φύση.

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι στο μέλλον θα νιώσουν και άλλοι αυτό το μοναδικό συναίσθημα *. . . .*

_χαρίζοντας ελευθερία_

----------


## gsklaven

Μπράβο Αντρέα, αξιέπαινη η πράξη σου.

----------


## geo_ilion

πολλα συγχαρητηρια και παρα πολλα μπραβο ανδρεα για την πραξη σου

----------


## yannisk

Μπράβο φίλε, τα άγρια στην φύση!

----------


## nikoslarisa

χιλια μπραβο.εκανες ότι καλυτερο μπορουσες να κανεις!!!  :Happy0062:

----------


## antonispahn

Μπραβο

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Σωστή κίνηση.Μπράβο !!!

----------

